# Trailer Dividers



## TyeeRanch (Oct 10, 2010)

We are converting a 2 horse slant load trailer to haul hopefully 5 minis. This trailer also has to be able to still haul big horses, so nothing can be "permanent". Looking for ideas and pictures of your trailer dividers please!


----------



## bevann (Oct 10, 2010)

TyeeRanch said:


> We are converting a 2 horse slant load trailer to haul hopefully 5 minis. This trailer also has to be able to still haul big horses, so nothing can be "permanent". Looking for ideas and pictures of your trailer dividers please!


I don't have photos but in the past we bought stall gate fronts from Big D(lots of other tack places sell them)They are wire gates in a frame used to keep big horses in a stall and lets them put their head out in the aisle.They also sell brackets to hang them.We bolted the brackets onto the side of the trailer and hang them almost to the floor Put a bolt type fastner and drill a hole in the floor to stabalize.We put small rabbit pen type wire on the bottom so no feet could go through.Easily removed when you need to haul big horses.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2010)

These are pictures of my miniature gooseneck trailer's dividers. The dividers were made for it, but they are fully removable. Also, the wall between the horse area and the dressing room / tack room swings so if needed, horses can be hauled there, too (it's fully matted).


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 10, 2010)

we have the same brand of trailer as Jill, with the same dividers. we LOVE them. They are easy to remove and work perfect. I can measure ours tomorrow and post the measurements for you.

~Jen~


----------



## maryann (Oct 10, 2010)

My husband has done quite a few trailer conversions from big horse to minis. He leaves the trailer in tack so that you can haul both. Resale would not be affected. The mini dividers will lift right out easily and are very light. He says even I can do it. LOL

He puts foam padding on the sides for protection for the horses . He leaves rails on top for good ventalition but they are close enough together so that they can not get their noses through. I love that he leaves room behind the minis to walk behind. It makes it so much easier to feed and water on a long trip. We also have this same type of set up in our trailer and we have hauled our horses on many trips. They travel very well. Here are some shots of an older trailer he did a few months ago. He is now doing a new one. Hopefully I can get some pics of it before it leaves to go home.

In Travel Position






Loading is a breeze


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 11, 2010)

Suzie & Nickie,

We had ours done locally and it turned out awesome! You should check it out when you guys are in town. We are 2 minutes from Vintage Farms.

Heather


----------



## susanne (Oct 12, 2010)

Heather, do you have photos?


----------



## TyeeRanch (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the pictures, I do appreciate it. Heather, will definitely stop by and look at your dividers that weekend! Thanks!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 12, 2010)

Jill said:


> These are pictures of my miniature gooseneck trailer's dividers. The dividers were made for it, but they are fully removable. Also, the wall between the horse area and the dressing room / tack room swings so if needed, horses can be hauled there, too (it's fully matted).



What brand of trailer is this, do they still make them. I need to get a new trailer and this set up looks really nice! Thanks!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 12, 2010)

I got my two-horse slant load trailer renovated for minis this spring and am quite happy with it. The whole thing installs with just two pins and can be removed in minutes should I need to load a big horse. I had mine done custom so I'd have an equipment area up front to keep my carts and such away from the horses and then the two boys ride in sideways stalls behind it. I like the fact that they can see each other and the mesh allows good ventilation and air flow for respiratory health.











I can open just that little door to walk up front when the horses are loaded (slipping in behind their rumps) or lift a floor peg and swing the whole thing open for loading carts and such. If I'm only hauling the two boys I put one horse up front in a "box stall" and the other horse loose in the other area with the smaller divider removed. Spyder died before I ever got to take all three horses somewhere but I designed it so I could load one big horse up front with the full-sized slant divider reinstalled, then the little door comes off the square divider and it and the smaller one can be installed parallel to the full-sized divider for all three horses to ride slant. Barring that for a short ride I've put a third "maxi mini" up front in the equipment area and my two smaller minis in their stalls and could probably have fit a fourth if they'd been buddies. I really like the way it worked out! It gave me a lot of peace of mind to know I could remove all three of my horses in one trip in case of a natural disaster or other emergency and I can now haul a friend's riding horse or driving pony with me to trail rides if necessary.

The Mini Hauler advertised on the saleboard came out shortly after I purchased this set of dividers and sounds like it might be really nice for what you're looking for. Stick the cart up above and suddenly you have room for five minis down below! It's all about making use of the available space.

Leia


----------



## maryann (Oct 12, 2010)

Like you Leia ,I really like Being able to walk behind them.It really is handy on a trip and you have easy access to them in case someone gets in to trouble. Just took a couple shots of the new trailer that Jim just finished. Each trailer is done a little different due to type of trailer or what the owner would like.

We put a 36 inch mini in these pics so that you can see that it comfortable will accomadate both the smaller and the larger minis. Its will easily convert back to the big horses .






Loading is a breeze


----------



## HMA (Oct 16, 2010)

Can you guys tell me what material your husbands used to make your dividers some lool like they used metal and some aluminum what sizes 1x1, 2x2 etc and what they used for the fill in panel

Thanks Carol


----------

